# Unprovoked bite to my face...



## Nicodimus (Jun 23, 2008)

I was just laying down on the sofa watching TV, letting my boys climb all over me as usual, and Bobble came up and started sniffing my face, which I allowed. Then for no apparent reason, he bit me hard on the right eyebrow. I yelled at him, jumped up, and went into the bathroom to look in the mirror. There is blood coming out, it stings, and it's starting to swell.

Couple of questions now. First, do I need to seek medical care? I know it sounds silly but I know cat bites for example are dangerous because of the bacteria that live in their mouths, wondering if the same is true of rats. Next, trying to understand the reason for the bite. He definitely was not scared or startled, I was lying still and he came up to my face on his own terms. I am afraid it might be him being aggressive. He does seem to need to mark me (pee on me) every few minutes, which while annoying doesn't hurt, but I think that's a sign of dominance, right? He is absolutely the dominant one of the pair, always pinning his smaller brother down, making him squeak all the time. Is he trying to assert himself on me by biting my face?

Well, I know I will never allow either of them near my face again at any rate, even though I trust his much calmer, sweeter brother. This isn't going to happen again. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I know Spike has always had an interest in eyebrows and noses :lol: he puts his teeth on them. I move away when he does. He has never actually bitten to draw blood though

I hope the swelling on your eyebrow goes down. I've never heard of anyone seeking medical care.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've never gone to the doctor for any of my rat bites so you should be fine. Plus if it's bleeding profusely the blood flow will wash out any nasty germies :lol: 

As for this bite, is it possible it was a case of mistaken identity? The closest my rats get to my face is if I hold them up in front of my nose. They've never had the chance to investigate my eyebrows at close range and to be honest I don't know how they would react if they saw one . It is possible they might just think it's a weird hairy thing that needs attacking....

So, that’s giving him the benefit of the doubt.

Otherwise he could just be turning into a little monster. How old are your boys now? Coming up to 5-6 months? 

This is the time when testosterone levels rise and real aggressive can start to show itself. You mentioned he does mark you excessively. All rats do scent mark but it is the dominant ones who do it more so he may well be trying to assert himself.

I had a boy who turned into quite a beast at around this age and he became quite bitey. He'd bite me if I wasn't giving him enough attention plus I used to travel a bit with my job and whenever I returned he'd bite me for the first day. I don't know, it almost felt like he was punishing me for leaving him. The next day he'd be fine though.

Anyway he did grow out of this eventually. I'd say it was worse from around 6 months to a year. I just had to be careful and watch my fingers around him.

With your boy if he is becoming aggressive he may grow out of it as he gets older or it may be a permanent thing in which case you will need to look at neutering him.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## Nicodimus (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, I put a bunch of neosporin on it and am hoping that's all I'll need to do. It isn't bleeding much, it's more of a puncture wound than a cut. I just wish I understood why it happened, it came out of nowhere and was a shock.


----------



## Nicodimus (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah they are almost 5 months old now. Hopefully he'll settle down with age. His brother is so calm though...personality difference I guess. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sometimes eyebrows and lashes look like 'critters' to them, I think... Resulting in this sort of thin.

Keep the wound clean and open until it heals.

Rat teeth can do a bunch of damage, resulting in the swelling, but just keep an eye on it for infection.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

One of my rats has bitten my lip and ear, and bit my fiance's lip pretty bad a couple months ago.. it swelled up for a day and then healed up, but he still has a scar. I just don't let any of the rats near my face anymore, unless I give them a quick kiss ^^


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I think Forensic is right.

Lizzy will literally launch at my eyelashes if I blink when she's too near. I've been bitten on each eye and once on my upper lip by her. They hurt, but they always heal well. She hasn't done it in a long while.


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

Peeing on you is actually some kind of try to mark that you are one of them. It really doesn't show dominance, because both dominant and non-dominant rats mark each other maybe dominant rats mark more but it is really not important.

Rats can be scared by sounds you don't even hear. My rats have never bit humans this far.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Eyebrows and eyelashes, and eyelids can all be dangerous territory for your rats. My lovelies sometimes will be tempted to chomp. Just like Defeating the Sock Monster, these make them forget themselves for awhile. I don't let strange rats near my face and even most of my trusted ones. LOL...I had one girl who gently groomed those eyebrows, and licked eyelids...she was a doll, but most don't.


----------

